
Man Dies Of Caffeine Overdose - gibsonf1
http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/health/man-dies-of-caffeine-overdose-ncxdc-102910
======
tptacek
You pretty much have to have never pushed a serious amount of caffeine before
in your life to make this mistake; I used to take caffeine pills during high
school, and _minor_ overdoses would make me sick for days. I feel nauseous
just thinking about a spoonful of caffeine powder.

------
ukdm
From the article:

"The court heard that Bedford ignored the product's recommendation to take no
more than one sixteenth of a teaspoon and instead took two spoonfuls of the
powder -- ingesting a level of caffeine 70 times more than is usually found in
a high-energy drink."

He also washed it down with an energy drink!

------
DjDarkman
I used to be addicted to energy drinks, and I used to be a heavy natural
coffee consumer, but I stopped doing it. I learned trough my experience that
high amounts caffeine are only good for one time use, because it sort of
overloads the system, making you feel good at first, but it's only temporary.

